# 2 Mins Until We Leave For Camping



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Going to be a great weekend...camping with PDX_Doug and "Mike" from Chicago. I'm doing the final walk around on the truck/trailer on Thursday at 3pm. Kids are almost ready to come home from football practice.

DW walks to school to get the boys (it is about 2 mins away) and I get a text on my cell phone that someone has left a message on our home phone. I go inside and get the message...some lady using DS's cell phone, saying he fell and hurt his arm. Thinking, "Ok..mom will be there in 1 min...no big deal". Then I hear the Fire Truck siren and the ambulance siren. Rethinking this, I quickly call DS's cell. My youngest answers and he is in the font yard on a sprint to our house...telling my oldest son broke his arm. I drop everying....run to the school.

Get there...Firemen and ambulance crew are surrounding my DS and my DW is with him. Run up...he see's me and says "sorry about the camping trip dad". I look down at his arm/wrist and it is in a "S" type of shape. Oh ya..that thing is WAY broke.

4 hours later we get home, arm has been set and it is now in a sling. We have an appt on Tuesday to see if he will have to have surgery to insert screws to hold the bones together. He is 100% off pain medication at this point and says he has no pain. (that is the good part)

Funny story about my youngest son during this. He is with my oldest when it happens (oh...he fell off a skateboard going over a small speed bump) and once the youngest son saw the arm, he told his brother "Don't go toward the light".









I've attached a link to the the before and after x-ray pictures. For those of you without a strong stomach for this type of stuff...don't look as he broke both the Radius and Ulna...which make this a serious break. For those that do look, it is simply amazing the ER Doctor could simply snap it back into place (with DS 100% out of course)

http://picasaweb.google.com/tannerjim/Trev...feat=directlink

We ended up going camping the following day (Fri-Sun) with Doug and Mike (and their families) but not before asking our DS if he really felt up to it a million times.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ouch!!!! My 10 yr old is over my shoulder......after he saw the pic he said...........OOOOOO I don't want a broken arm!!

Glad to hear he is patched and has no pain, and that You all were able to get out and camp for the weekend!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

YIKES! Good luck with the orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yup seen that before.......Wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow! I'm glad your boy is ok. Isn't it amazing how quick kids bounce back compared to us old...um older folks. The kid missed a day and then went camping if it were you or I we'd probably be down for a week or two.







Give him our best and I'll keep my fingers crossed for him not needing surgery.

Brad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ouch! What a trooper he is!







Keep us posted!

( so cute about not going towards the light







)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Ouch, nasty break indeed







Amazing that he was feeling up to camping by the next day, must be good to be a resilient kid. Good luck on Tuesday, keep us updated.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, your son is a true camper not letting a broken arm stop him from the family camping trip. Give him a pat on the back for me. Hope the arm heals well.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow what a trooper and a true camper. I sure hope everything goes good and no sugery is needed and he heals fast.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow...So sorry to hear about the accident, but sounds like things will work out. Gotta do what ya gotta do..... Glad he felt better the next day and wanted to camp.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

(I HAD to look - OUCH!) SO glad to hear everything is ok, considering, AND that yall got to go camping too!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jim,
I had to look, too. OUCHIE, MAMA!! THAT HURT!! Tell your son I said that he is a great trooper and a true camper, at heart!! Give him a gentle hug!
Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim, Glad the boy's OK. That must have hurt something terrible!

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Been there, done that(many years ago), but his was more impressive of an X-ray.

Here's wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bless his heart for his first words to you! Worried more about you than himself. A real sweetheart. And your younger son must be the comedian in the family









I am so happy to hear that he's feeling okay and didn't let it stop him from camping. I need a Percoset just looking at his xray!







Let him know we're all rooting for him!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh the relience of youth!! and baby bro' wanting to keep him on this earth a little longer is a testament to your parenting!! Best of luck on Tuesday!!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Gosh! Never a dull moment when you have children - glad you still got to go camping!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Tell him happy healing!

I did that when I was about 6 - we were headed out on Friday for Memorial day weekend - all of us kids were in the back yard and I slipped off the slide and broke my leg the night before - needless to say, I got to stay home with my Mom while everyone else went camping!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind wishes everyone...









Trevor is doing great...still in no pain and not taking any medication. I'll update this post after his Othro Appt on Tuesday. Keep your fingers crossed for him.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, that is one serious looking xray! Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OUCH !! Glad hes hanging in there!! Wishing him luck for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

UPDATE --> Just got back from the Orthopedic Specialist and Trevor's arm is healing perfectly. He will NOT need surgery after all. Now, he gets to sit around for 6-8 weeks in a wrist to bicep cast.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Can I get a great big

*WHOO HOO!!!*

Great news Jim!
Your going to have him back on that dirt bike in no time!








(Excuse me, I think I see Melinda coming... I'm going to duck now!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly great news!!! Wish him well for all of us! Before long he'll be back on that skateboard!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

*Whooo Hooo!!! * Good news indeed









Did you say he'd be healed up just in time for football season


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My wish has come true, this is really good news now I hope it heals fast and he doesn't have suffer to much without the use on one arm.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Man I hate that happened, but I am really glad to hear he doesn't need surgery. It is great that he has no pain as well, wish we bounced back that quickly!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yowch! Glad the Ortho appt went well.....and SOOOOO sorry Trevor laid up in a cast.....the boys said to make sure to tell him "Hey" and get well soon!


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Ouch! Hate to say it but is part of growing up....best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy smokes - just saw this - so sorry to hear of the arm but at the same time - am glad the doc was able to set it and there is no need for surgery. Best wishes to Trevor going your way from West Texas!

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Holy smokes - just saw this - so sorry to hear of the arm but at the same time - am glad the doc was able to set it and there is no need for surgery. Best wishes to Trevor going your way from West Texas!
> 
> -CC


Thanks for the support from West Texas!!!

He is going in tomorrow to get the full cast removed (bicep to fingers) and he should be getting a mid arm to fingers cast. I'll have to stop calling him CP3O after that happens.


----------

